# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Boutique Hội An Resort

## Khach-san-tai-Hoi-An

Khu nghỉ dưỡng Boutique Hoi An Resort có một vị trí lý tưởng trên bờ biển Cửa Đại, Việt Nam. Du khách chỉ mất 5 phút từ trung tâm Hội An, 35 phút từ sân bay và 30 phút từ thành phố Đà Nẵng là có thể đến với khu nghỉ dưỡng.

Boutique Resort Hội An có tổng số 84 phòng, biệt thự, nằm trên một bãi biển riêng. Chỉ 45 phút lái xe từ sân bay Đà Nẵng và 15 phút đến di sản thế giới Hội An. Tất cả các phòng đều có ban công riêng và nhìn ra biển. Các tiện nghi khác trong Resort còn có 1 quán Bar,1 hồ bơi lớn, phòng tập thể dục, massage, xônghơi/sauna, phòng họp, câu lạc bộ trẻ em.

Boutique Resort Hội An là một địa điểm tổ chức sự kiện lý tưởng tại Việt Nam. Hãy tổ chức các hội nghị, sự kiện, các cuộc họp tại resort của chúng tôi. Phòng đa chức năng rộng 132 m2 của chúng tôi có thể phục vụ được 80-130 khách, tùy thuộc vào mục đích và phong cách sự kiện. Phòng đa chức năng của còn có thể chứa 80 khách ăn tối hoặc 130 khách cho bữa tiệc côc-tai. Các yêu cầu với chủ đề khác cũng có thể được bố trí xung quanh khu nghỉ mát.

Khách sạn tự hào có quán bar, cửa hàng lưu niệm, phục vụ ăn tại phòng, nhà hàng là một phần của các thiết bị và dịch vụ cao cấp khách sạn có. Thể thao dưới nước (có động cơ), bể bơi (trẻ em), mát xa có tại chỗ để làm du khách thoải mái. Với một loạt các tiện nghi nổi tiếng và đội ngũ nhân viên tận tình, thân thiện, không có gì lạ khi du khách vẫn tiếp tục quay lại Boutique Hoi An Resort. 

Nếu resort này chưa phải là điểm dừng chân phù hợp với bạn, bạn có thể tham khảo thêm tại danh sách khách sạn Hội An để tìm được lựa chọn tốt nhất cho mình.

----------

